# Mercedes, TX  CCO (Rio Grande Valley Premium Outlets)



## Sweetcrush80 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Hi* Everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!  I'm new to the board and i was looking around and ran across the CCO section, and i was wondering if anybody goes to the Mercedes,TX CCO?   

I was also wondering Do CCO's have Sales?  I've been going to mine since it opened and i haven't seen any.  Thanks!!  


-B


----------



## sheaspearl83 (May 8, 2010)

*Mercedes, TX CCO (Rio Grande Valley Premium Outlet)*

This CCO is apparently hidden, but had quite a few hidden items. I have a completely listing which I will update when I return to my destination.

	In the meantime, here's a sample:

	Pigments and reflect glitters in old containers (check the most recent update of names from the Houston CCO) over 25 colors
	Holiday '09 both pigment sets
	Holiday '09 smokey palette and I think, the one with the purple
	Holiday '09 face and eye brush sets
	Look In The Box Sun Siren

	Tons of lippies, dazzleglasses, and slimshines

	Eye Palettes:
	Hello Kitty Lucky Tom
	Fafi Eyes 2
	Tempting quad
	Shadowy Lady quad
	many others

	Holiday '09 miniature lip sets

	Naked Honey body wash
	Golden Nectar highlight powder
	3 loose beauty powders
	3 solar bits including Black Ohre?
	MSF - Porcelain Pink, Cheeky, and about 4 more that were not eye-catching
	Light Over Dark mineralized blush!!!!!

	6 mineralized eyeshadow duos
	All of the Metal X shadows

	Nail polishes

	Lots of blue eyeshadows, Dear Cupcake, Aquavert, Steamy, Bitter, and several more (but these were my favorites along with the Matte 2 hot pink and light pink, and Dreammaker, Time and Space, Night Maneuvers) I will complete this list later!!!

	Mercedes is about 15 min from Harlingen, TX and McAllen, TX and 1 hour from Corpus Christi or 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## MacObsession (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Rio Grande Valley Premium Outlet CCO Mercedes, TX*

8-8-10
Pigments:
Jewel Marine
Reflects Dust
Reflects Very Pink
Reflects Blackened Red
Pink Bronze 
Mutiny
Kitchmas
Gold Stroke
Mega Rich
Lovely Lily
Sweet Sienna
Circa Plum
Antique Green
Spiritualize
Cocomotion
Copperbeam

Blushes:
On A Mission
Eversun 
Notable
The Perfect Cheek
Personal Style 
Strada
All's Good
Improvise
Moon River
Earth To Earth


----------



## hoshiakari_ (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Rio Grande Valley Premium Outlet CCO Mercedes, TX*

OMG, I need to get my tush to buy Sweet Sienna!
I almost bought it on eBay for $50. -_-
Hopefully it's still available. :\
What store is it near by?


----------



## macaholic13 (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone have any updates on what the store?


----------

